#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [影片] 貓科動物的生態介紹。8月5日更新完畢。

## 靜炎

這是炎在土豆頁上傳的影片，來跟大家分享。


片名：貓科動物。（Big Cats）
字音：中文字幕，英文發音。
公司：Discoveny Channel，與 協和國際 King,s Multimedia、DVD VIDEO TM，連手所制。
片長：52分03秒。
簡介：介紹著許多的大貓類動物，有性格、愛好、能力、家族等等。
警告：無。

正片請點開始


片名：百獸之王。（The Lion's Share）
字音：國中發音，無字幕。
公司：Discoveny Channel，與 協和國際 King,s Multimedia、DVD VIDEO TM，連手所制。
片長：54分09秒。
簡介：介紹著百獸之王一一獅子們的一生如何度過。
警告：無。

正片請點初段開始。二段開始。三段開始。末段開始


片名：美州山獅。（Puma，Lion of The Andes）
字音：全中文。
公司：National Geographic 與 協和國際 King,s Multimedia、DVD VIDEO TM，連手所制。
片長：53分42秒。
簡介：介紹美州神秘的野生動物一一山獅。
警告：山獅影片之初段，無中文字幕，請見諒。

正片請點初段開始。二段開始。末段開始


片名：花豹家族。（The Leopard Son）
字音：全中文。
公司：Discoveny Channel，與 協和國際 King,s Multimedia、DVD VIDEO TM，連手所制。
片長：83分55秒。
簡介：介紹一對花豹母子的一身，如何共度難關。
警告：花豹影片之二、四段，無中文字幕，請見諒。

正片請點初段開始。二段開始。三段開始。末段開始

以後會再增加更多的貓科介紹片。
最後，感謝各位觀看。

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

靜炎那麼努力放置有關貓科動物的教育影片

推廣大貓們!

感謝分享

----------


## 靜炎

致：雪克

感謝雪克的鼓勵，炎會加油的。^^

=========================

2010年7月27日，樓主之文《百獸之王》更新完畢。

----------


## 阿翔

謝謝靜炎的分享，可惜百獸之王那個字音是國語啊，
我國語太差沒有字幕聽得懂的部份根本不多^^"
貓科動物的有字幕就好多了，可以看得懂聽得懂~
感謝靜炎努力的推廣貓科動物的文化，以後也請多多加油喔~~XD

----------


## 靜炎

致：阿翔

實在是抱歉，因為炎的能力有限，
有些影片貼不上字幕，只有一部分可以。
就請阿翔將就一下吧！

感謝阿翔的鼓勵。^^

----------


## 靜炎

2010年7月29日，樓主之文《美州山獅》更新完畢。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

阿炎好盡責呀~

找了這麼多部大貓介紹影片~

辛苦了，加油喔。

----------


## 靜炎

致　皇天蒼狼

不會，炎只是盡了版主該有的本分而已。
謝謝啊蒼的鼓勵。^^

=================================================

2010年8月5日，樓主之文《花豹家族》更新完畢。

----------

